# Can't make digital cockpit speedometer show km/h



## josquin (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello, I have an Atlas with the digital cockpit.

When I change the units in Settings to km/h, everywhere changes to km/h EXCEPT for the speedometer dial, which no matter what I do remains in mph.

Any idea how I can go about making this dial show km/h along with the rest of the system?








What my digital cockpit looks like: https://imgur.com/gSKagE9
What my units screen in Settings looks like: https://imgur.com/Jhx5vaY

Thank you!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What did the OM say about it?


----------



## CanadianJetta2.0T (Sep 14, 2006)

I had the same issue (opposite from yours) last time travelling into USA. My car is canadian car and the digital cockpit speedo remains in km/h while all other follows the settings in mph. 
Most probably the speedo is linked to the car country and is not accessible from the settings.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

Put the speedometer in the middle of the screen. It will change


----------



## josquin (Mar 6, 2011)

CanadianJetta2.0T said:


> I had the same issue (opposite from yours) last time travelling into USA. My car is canadian car and the digital cockpit speedo remains in km/h while all other follows the settings in mph.
> Most probably the speedo is linked to the car country and is not accessible from the settings.


Wow, that is unbelievably stupid if so. I mean, we have an actual digital cockpit with every pixel programmable, and yet they messed up this detail?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

josquin said:


> Wow, that is unbelievably stupid if so. I mean, we have an actual digital cockpit with every pixel programmable, and yet they messed up this detail?


"Put the speedometer in the middle of the screen. It will change"


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

josquin said:


> Wow, that is unbelievably stupid if so. I mean, we have an actual digital cockpit with every pixel programmable, and yet they messed up this detail?


Doesn't surprise me the German overlords messed it up again.

On the PQ35 Tiguan (and MK6's, and other cars with the white MFA), you can't change the units in the speed display.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

cplus71 said:


> Put the speedometer in the middle of the screen. It will change


Make the speedometer show in the middle screen. It changes to whatever you set up. Also it's shows bottom of speedometer as well.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

VCDS can change 100% to km/h without any problem. Instrument 17 -> Adaptation -> km/h. From menu settings not posible set to km/h.


----------

